# offshore freeport



## red runner (May 24, 2010)

anbody have room for one more offshore any day tuesday through thursday, i have my own equipment and some experience and will split expenses. please let me know thanks, justin (979) 373-7895


----------



## red runner (May 24, 2010)

still looking for a ride this week and day july 5th through the 7th


----------

